# Ho fatto un po' di casino :|

## Gaap

Ho fatto qualche "casino" con gli unmask e adesso per l' emerge world mi escono una cifra di pacchetti bloccati.. help   :Rolling Eyes: 

```

gianluca@localhost ~ $ sudo emerge -uDp world

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating world dependencies... done!

[blocks B     ] sys-apps/utempter (is blocking sys-libs/libutempter-1.1.2.1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/libXext-1.0.1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/libXxf86misc-1.0.1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-proto/xf86miscproto-0.9.2)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/liblbxutil-1.0.1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-proto/dmxproto-2.2.2)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/libxkbui-1.0.2)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/libxkbfile-1.0.3)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-proto/resourceproto-1.0.2)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/libXres-1.0.1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-proto/xf86dgaproto-2.0.2)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-proto/videoproto-2.2.2)[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-base/xorg-server-1.1.0)[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/libXpm-3.5.5)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/libXaw-1.0.2)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/libXmu-1.0.2)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-proto/trapproto-3.4.3)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-proto/glproto-1.4.7)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/libXtst-1.0.1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-proto/recordproto-1.13.2)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-apps/rgb-1.0.1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-apps/iceauth-1.0.1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-proto/fontsproto-2.0.2)[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking media-fonts/font-adobe-75dpi-1.0.0)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-apps/mkfontscale-1.0.1)[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/libfontenc-1.0.2)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-apps/mkfontdir-1.0.2)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking media-fonts/encodings-1.0.0)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking media-fonts/font-util-1.0.1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-apps/bdftopcf-1.0.0)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/libXfont-1.1.0-r1)[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-proto/fontcacheproto-0.1.2)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking media-fonts/font-alias-1.0.1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-proto/xf86rushproto-1.1.2)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking media-fonts/font-misc-misc-1.0.0)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-proto/damageproto-1.0.3)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking media-fonts/font-cursor-misc-1.0.0)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/libXxf86vm-1.0.1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-proto/xf86vidmodeproto-2.2.2)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-apps/xkbcomp-1.0.2)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-proto/evieext-1.0.2)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/libdmx-1.0.2)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-apps/xauth-1.0.1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-misc/xbitmaps-1.0.1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-proto/xf86driproto-2.0.3)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-misc/makedepend-1.0.0)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking media-libs/mesa-6.5.1_alpha20060524)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/libdrm-2.1_alpha20060313)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-proto/printproto-1.0.3)[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/libXi-1.0.1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-apps/xinit-1.0.2-r4)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/libXft-2.1.8.2)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-apps/xclock-1.0.2)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-apps/xrdb-1.0.2)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-wm/twm-1.0.1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-proto/compositeproto-0.3.1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-proto/scrnsaverproto-1.1.0)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-proto/randrproto-1.1.2)[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-video-ark-0.6.0)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-video-tseng-1.1.0)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-video-vga-4.1.0)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-video-v4l-0.1.1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-video-s3virge-1.9.1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-video-vmware-10.13.0)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-video-nv-1.1.2)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-video-neomagic-1.1.1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-video-i740-1.1.0)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-video-i128-1.2.0)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-video-siliconmotion-1.4.1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-video-dummy-0.2.0)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-video-voodoo-1.1.0)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-video-vesa-1.2.0)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-input-mouse-1.1.1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-video-apm-1.1.1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-video-i810-1.6.0)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/libXv-1.0.1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/libXvMC-1.0.2)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-video-trident-1.2.1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-input-keyboard-1.1.0)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-video-cirrus-1.1.0)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-video-mga-1.4.1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-video-sisusb-0.8.1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-video-savage-2.1.1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-video-chips-1.1.1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-video-via-0.2.1-r1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-video-nsc-2.8.1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-video-rendition-4.1.0)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-video-glint-1.1.1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-video-tga-1.1.0)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-video-s3-0.4.1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-video-cyrix-1.1.0)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-video-tdfx-1.2.1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-video-sis-0.9.1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-video-fbdev-0.3.0)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-video-imstt-1.1.0)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-video-ati-6.6.0_p20060525)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/libXrandr-1.1.1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/libXcomposite-0.3)[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/libXdamage-1.0.3)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-base/xgl-0.0.1_p20060524)

[blocks B     ] sys-apps/pam-login (is blocking sys-apps/shadow-4.0.15-r2)

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/man-1.6c [1.6-r1]

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/portage-2.1_rc4 [2.1_rc3-r4]

*** Portage will stop merging at this point and reload itself,

    then resume the merge.

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/man-pages-2.31 [2.20]

[ebuild     U ] sys-libs/cracklib-2.8.5-r1 [2.8.5]

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/flex-2.5.33-r1 [2.5.4a-r6] USE="nls%"

[ebuild     UD] x11-base/xorg-x11-6.8.2-r7 [7.0-r1] USE="bitmap-fonts% ipv6% nls% opengl% pam% truetype-fonts% type1-fonts% xv% -3dnow% -cjk% -debug% -dlloader% -dmx% -doc% -font-server% -insecure-drivers% -minimal% -mmx% -nocxx% -sdk% -sse% -static% -xprint%"

[ebuild  N    ] sys-libs/libutempter-1.1.2.1

[ebuild     U ] x11-terms/xterm-207-r1 [207]

[ebuild     U ] media-libs/jpeg-6b-r7 [6b-r5]

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/libdrm-2.1_alpha20060313 [2.0.1]

[ebuild     U ] x11-base/xorg-server-1.1.0 [1.0.2-r4] USE="nptl% sdl% xorg% -3dfx% -dmx% -kdrive%" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard% mouse% -acecad% -aiptek% -calcomp% -citron% -digitaledge% -dmc% -dynapro% -elo2300% -elographics% -evdev% -fpit% -hyperpen% -jamstudio% -joystick% -magellan% -magictouch% -microtouch% -mutouch% -palmax% -penmount% -spaceorb% -summa% -synaptics% -tek4957% -ur98% -vmmouse% -void% -wacom%" VIDEO_CARDS="fglrx% radeon% vesa% -apm% -ark% -chips% -cirrus% -cyrix% -dummy% -epson% -fbdev% -glint% -i128% -i740% -i810% -imstt% -mach64% -mga% -neomagic% -nsc% -nv% -nvidia% -r128% -rendition% -s3% -s3virge% -savage% -siliconmotion% -sis% -sisusb% -tdfx% -tga% -trident% -tseng% -v4l% -vga% -via% -vmware% -voodoo%"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-ark-0.6.0  USE="-debug"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-tseng-1.1.0  USE="-debug"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-vga-4.1.0  USE="-debug"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-v4l-0.1.1  USE="-debug"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-s3virge-1.9.1  USE="-debug"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-vmware-10.13.0  USE="-debug"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-nv-1.1.2  USE="-debug"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-neomagic-1.1.1  USE="-debug"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-i740-1.1.0  USE="-debug"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-i128-1.2.0  USE="-debug"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-siliconmotion-1.4.1  USE="-debug"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-dummy-0.2.0  USE="-debug"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-voodoo-1.1.0  USE="-debug"

[ebuild     U ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-vesa-1.2.0 [1.0.1.3]

[ebuild     U ] x11-drivers/xf86-input-mouse-1.1.1 [1.0.4]

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-apm-1.1.1  USE="-debug"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-i810-1.6.0  USE="dri -debug"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-trident-1.2.1  USE="-debug"

[ebuild     U ] x11-drivers/xf86-input-keyboard-1.1.0 [1.0.1.3]

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-cirrus-1.1.0  USE="-debug"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-mga-1.4.1  USE="dri -debug"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-sisusb-0.8.1  USE="-debug"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-savage-2.1.1  USE="dri -debug"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-chips-1.1.1  USE="-debug"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-via-0.2.1-r1  USE="dri -debug"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-nsc-2.8.1  USE="-debug"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-rendition-4.1.0  USE="-debug"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-glint-1.1.1  USE="dri -debug"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-tga-1.1.0  USE="-debug"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-s3-0.4.1  USE="-debug"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-cyrix-1.1.0  USE="-debug"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-tdfx-1.2.1  USE="dri -debug"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-sis-0.9.1  USE="dri -debug"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-fbdev-0.3.0  USE="-debug"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-imstt-1.1.0  USE="-debug"

[ebuild     U ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-ati-6.6.0_p20060525 [6.5.8.0]

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/gawk-3.1.5 [3.1.4-r4]

[ebuild     U ] dev-libs/nss-3.11-r1 [3.9.2-r2]

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/libwnck-2.14.1 [2.12.3]

[ebuild     U ] app-editors/nano-1.3.10-r1 [1.3.9]

[ebuild     U ] sys-process/procps-3.2.6 [3.2.5-r1]

[ebuild     U ] net-misc/openssh-4.3_p2-r1 [4.2_p1-r1]

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/busybox-1.1.0 [1.00-r4]

[ebuild     U ] app-arch/tar-1.15.1-r1 [1.15.1] USE="-bzip2*"

[ebuild     U ] sys-process/vixie-cron-4.1-r9 [4.1-r8]

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/kbd-1.12-r6 [1.12-r5]

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/shadow-4.0.15-r2 [4.0.7-r4]

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/less-394 [385_p4-r2]

[ebuild     U ] sys-process/psmisc-22.1 [21.9] USE="X%"

[ebuild     U ] net-misc/rsync-2.6.8-r2 [2.6.0-r6] USE="ipv6%"

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/hdparm-6.3 [5.9]

```

----------

## neryo

intanto rimuovi questo..

```
sys-apps/utempter
```

poi rifai il Dup world

----------

## Ilvalle

Qualcosa hai combinato, ma cosa?

Prova a postare un 

```
emerge -pvt world
```

magari troviamo la magagna...

prova ciao

----------

## Deus Ex

A me onestamente sembra di vedere solo il normale output di emerge -uDp world, avendo ancora installati xorg-6.8.2 e pam-login.

Se dai un 

```
emerge -C xorg-x11 pam-login && emerge -uDp world
```

non dovrebbero esserci altri problemi   :Very Happy: 

Ovviamente se vuoi fare l'upgrade a xorg-7.0 e al nuovo shadow...

Edit: ah sì! C'è anche utempter di mezzo  :Wink:  Ma basta fare come ha detto neryo  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Ic3M4n

no, Ã¨ virtual/xft che fa tutto il casino. ho avuto lo stesso problema adesso. se provi a mascherare tutte le versioni di xorg inferiori alla 7 ti dice che Ã¨ richiesto da xft. basta metterlo nel keywords e risolvi. al posto del 6.8 ti mette il 7.0

----------

## Gaap

Il fatto è che ho provato ad installare Xgl e gia' questo mi ha dovuto far modificare molte keyword..

ora ho unmerso utempter.. inoltre la versione installata di Xorg è la 7.0 ...

(cosa è utempter? lo tolgo tranquillamente?)

```

gianluca@localhost ~ $ sudo emerge -C utempter

 sys-apps/utempter

    selected: 0.5.5.6

   protected: none

     omitted: none

>>> 'Selected' packages are slated for removal.

>>> 'Protected' and 'omitted' packages will not be removed.

>>> Waiting 5 seconds before starting...

>>> (Control-C to abort)...

>>> Unmerging in: 5 4 3 2 1

>>> Unmerging sys-apps/utempter-0.5.5.6...

No package files given... Grabbing a set.

<<<        obj /usr/sbin/utempter

<<<        obj /usr/lib/libutempter.so.0.5.5

<<<        sym /usr/lib/libutempter.so.0.5

<<<        sym /usr/lib/libutempter.so.0

<<<        sym /usr/lib/libutempter.so

<<<        obj /usr/include/utempter.h

<<<        obj /usr/bin/utmp

--- !empty dir /usr/sbin

--- !empty dir /usr/lib

--- !empty dir /usr/include

--- !empty dir /usr/bin

--- !empty dir /usr

>>> Regenerating /etc/ld.so.cache...

 * GNU info directory index is up-to-date.

gianluca@localhost ~ $ sudo emerge -uDp world

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating world dependencies... done!

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/libXext-1.0.1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/libXxf86misc-1.0.1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-proto/xf86miscproto-0.9.2)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/liblbxutil-1.0.1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-proto/dmxproto-2.2.2)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/libxkbui-1.0.2)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/libxkbfile-1.0.3)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-proto/resourceproto-1.0.2)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/libXres-1.0.1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-proto/xf86dgaproto-2.0.2)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-proto/videoproto-2.2.2)[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-base/xorg-server-1.1.0)[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/libXpm-3.5.5)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/libXaw-1.0.2)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/libXmu-1.0.2)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-proto/trapproto-3.4.3)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-proto/glproto-1.4.7)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/libXtst-1.0.1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-proto/recordproto-1.13.2)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-apps/rgb-1.0.1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-apps/iceauth-1.0.1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-proto/fontsproto-2.0.2)[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking media-fonts/font-adobe-75dpi-1.0.0)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-apps/mkfontscale-1.0.1)[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/libfontenc-1.0.2)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-apps/mkfontdir-1.0.2)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking media-fonts/encodings-1.0.0)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking media-fonts/font-util-1.0.1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-apps/bdftopcf-1.0.0)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/libXfont-1.1.0-r1)[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-proto/fontcacheproto-0.1.2)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking media-fonts/font-alias-1.0.1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-proto/xf86rushproto-1.1.2)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking media-fonts/font-misc-misc-1.0.0)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-proto/damageproto-1.0.3)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking media-fonts/font-cursor-misc-1.0.0)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/libXxf86vm-1.0.1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-proto/xf86vidmodeproto-2.2.2)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-apps/xkbcomp-1.0.2)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-proto/evieext-1.0.2)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/libdmx-1.0.2)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-apps/xauth-1.0.1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-misc/xbitmaps-1.0.1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-proto/xf86driproto-2.0.3)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-misc/makedepend-1.0.0)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking media-libs/mesa-6.5.1_alpha20060524)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/libdrm-2.1_alpha20060313)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-proto/printproto-1.0.3)[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/libXi-1.0.1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-apps/xinit-1.0.2-r4)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/libXft-2.1.8.2)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-apps/xclock-1.0.2)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-apps/xrdb-1.0.2)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-wm/twm-1.0.1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-proto/compositeproto-0.3.1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-proto/scrnsaverproto-1.1.0)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-proto/randrproto-1.1.2)[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-video-ark-0.6.0)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-video-tseng-1.1.0)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-video-vga-4.1.0)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-video-v4l-0.1.1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-video-s3virge-1.9.1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-video-vmware-10.13.0)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-video-nv-1.1.2)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-video-neomagic-1.1.1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-video-i740-1.1.0)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-video-i128-1.2.0)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-video-siliconmotion-1.4.1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-video-dummy-0.2.0)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-video-voodoo-1.1.0)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-video-vesa-1.2.0)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-input-mouse-1.1.1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-video-apm-1.1.1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-video-i810-1.6.0)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/libXv-1.0.1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/libXvMC-1.0.2)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-video-trident-1.2.1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-input-keyboard-1.1.0)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-video-cirrus-1.1.0)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-video-mga-1.4.1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-video-sisusb-0.8.1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-video-savage-2.1.1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-video-chips-1.1.1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-video-via-0.2.1-r1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-video-nsc-2.8.1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-video-rendition-4.1.0)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-video-glint-1.1.1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-video-tga-1.1.0)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-video-s3-0.4.1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-video-cyrix-1.1.0)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-video-tdfx-1.2.1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-video-sis-0.9.1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-video-fbdev-0.3.0)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-video-imstt-1.1.0)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-video-ati-6.6.0_p20060525)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/libXrandr-1.1.1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/libXcomposite-0.3)[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/libXdamage-1.0.3)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-base/xgl-0.0.1_p20060524)

[blocks B     ] sys-apps/pam-login (is blocking sys-apps/shadow-4.0.15-r2)

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/man-1.6c [1.6-r1]

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/portage-2.1_rc4 [2.1_rc3-r4]

*** Portage will stop merging at this point and reload itself,

    then resume the merge.

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/man-pages-2.31 [2.20]

[ebuild     U ] sys-libs/cracklib-2.8.5-r1 [2.8.5]

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/flex-2.5.33-r1 [2.5.4a-r6] USE="nls%"

[ebuild     UD] x11-base/xorg-x11-6.8.2-r7 [7.0-r1] USE="bitmap-fonts% ipv6% nls% opengl% pam% truetype-fonts% type1-fonts% xv% -3dnow% -cjk% -debug% -dlloader% -dmx% -doc% -font-server% -insecure-drivers% -minimal% -mmx% -nocxx% -sdk% -sse% -static% -xprint%"

[ebuild  N    ] sys-libs/libutempter-1.1.2.1

[ebuild     U ] x11-terms/xterm-207-r1 [207]

[ebuild     U ] media-libs/jpeg-6b-r7 [6b-r5]

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/libdrm-2.1_alpha20060313 [2.0.1]

[ebuild     U ] x11-base/xorg-server-1.1.0 [1.0.2-r4] USE="nptl% sdl% xorg% -3dfx% -dmx% -kdrive%" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard% mouse% -acecad% -aiptek% -calcomp% -citron% -digitaledge% -dmc% -dynapro% -elo2300% -elographics% -evdev% -fpit% -hyperpen% -jamstudio% -joystick% -magellan% -magictouch% -microtouch% -mutouch% -palmax% -penmount% -spaceorb% -summa% -synaptics% -tek4957% -ur98% -vmmouse% -void% -wacom%" VIDEO_CARDS="fglrx% radeon% vesa% -apm% -ark% -chips% -cirrus% -cyrix% -dummy% -epson% -fbdev% -glint% -i128% -i740% -i810% -imstt% -mach64% -mga% -neomagic% -nsc% -nv% -nvidia% -r128% -rendition% -s3% -s3virge% -savage% -siliconmotion% -sis% -sisusb% -tdfx% -tga% -trident% -tseng% -v4l% -vga% -via% -vmware% -voodoo%"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-ark-0.6.0  USE="-debug"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-tseng-1.1.0  USE="-debug"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-vga-4.1.0  USE="-debug"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-v4l-0.1.1  USE="-debug"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-s3virge-1.9.1  USE="-debug"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-vmware-10.13.0  USE="-debug"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-nv-1.1.2  USE="-debug"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-neomagic-1.1.1  USE="-debug"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-i740-1.1.0  USE="-debug"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-i128-1.2.0  USE="-debug"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-siliconmotion-1.4.1  USE="-debug"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-dummy-0.2.0  USE="-debug"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-voodoo-1.1.0  USE="-debug"

[ebuild     U ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-vesa-1.2.0 [1.0.1.3]

[ebuild     U ] x11-drivers/xf86-input-mouse-1.1.1 [1.0.4]

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-apm-1.1.1  USE="-debug"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-i810-1.6.0  USE="dri -debug"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-trident-1.2.1  USE="-debug"

[ebuild     U ] x11-drivers/xf86-input-keyboard-1.1.0 [1.0.1.3]

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-cirrus-1.1.0  USE="-debug"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-mga-1.4.1  USE="dri -debug"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-sisusb-0.8.1  USE="-debug"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-savage-2.1.1  USE="dri -debug"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-chips-1.1.1  USE="-debug"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-via-0.2.1-r1  USE="dri -debug"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-nsc-2.8.1  USE="-debug"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-rendition-4.1.0  USE="-debug"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-glint-1.1.1  USE="dri -debug"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-tga-1.1.0  USE="-debug"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-s3-0.4.1  USE="-debug"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-cyrix-1.1.0  USE="-debug"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-tdfx-1.2.1  USE="dri -debug"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-sis-0.9.1  USE="dri -debug"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-fbdev-0.3.0  USE="-debug"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-imstt-1.1.0  USE="-debug"

[ebuild     U ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-ati-6.6.0_p20060525 [6.5.8.0]

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/gawk-3.1.5 [3.1.4-r4]

[ebuild     U ] dev-libs/nss-3.11-r1 [3.9.2-r2]

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/libwnck-2.14.1 [2.12.3]

[ebuild     U ] app-editors/nano-1.3.10-r1 [1.3.9]

[ebuild     U ] sys-process/procps-3.2.6 [3.2.5-r1]

[ebuild     U ] net-misc/openssh-4.3_p2-r1 [4.2_p1-r1]

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/busybox-1.1.0 [1.00-r4]

[ebuild     U ] app-arch/tar-1.15.1-r1 [1.15.1] USE="-bzip2*"

[ebuild     U ] sys-process/vixie-cron-4.1-r9 [4.1-r8]

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/kbd-1.12-r6 [1.12-r5]

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/shadow-4.0.15-r2 [4.0.7-r4]

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/less-394 [385_p4-r2]

[ebuild     U ] sys-process/psmisc-22.1 [21.9] USE="X%"

[ebuild     U ] net-misc/rsync-2.6.8-r2 [2.6.0-r6] USE="ipv6%"

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/hdparm-6.3 [5.9]

```

mentre questo è il -pvt world che mi avete richiesto  :Wink: 

```

gianluca@localhost ~ $ emerge -pvt world

These are the packages that would be merged, in reverse order:

Calculating world dependencies... done!

[blocks B     ] sys-apps/pam-login (is blocking sys-apps/shadow-4.0.15-r2)

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/hdparm-6.3 [5.9] 43 kB

[ebuild     U ] net-misc/rsync-2.6.8-r2 [2.6.0-r6] USE="ipv6% -acl -build -static -xinetd" 754 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-process/psmisc-22.1 [21.9] USE="X% ipv6 nls" 230 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/less-394 [385_p4-r2] USE="-unicode" 480 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/shadow-4.0.15-r2 [4.0.7-r4] USE="nls pam -nousuid -skey" 1,264 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-base/xorg-x11-7.1 [7.0-r1] 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-ati-6.6.0_p20060525 [6.5.8.0] USE="dri -debug" 0 kB [1]

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-imstt-1.1.0  USE="-debug" 228 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-fbdev-0.3.0  USE="-debug" 226 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-sis-0.9.1  USE="dri -debug" 601 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-tdfx-1.2.1  USE="dri -debug" 263 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-cyrix-1.1.0  USE="-debug" 243 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-s3-0.4.1  USE="-debug" 247 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-tga-1.1.0  USE="-debug" 254 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-glint-1.1.1  USE="dri -debug" 339 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-rendition-4.1.0  USE="-debug" 281 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-nsc-2.8.1  USE="-debug" 481 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-via-0.2.1-r1  USE="dri -debug" 377 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-chips-1.1.1  USE="-debug" 316 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-savage-2.1.1  USE="dri -debug" 281 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-sisusb-0.8.1  USE="-debug" 282 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-mga-1.4.1  USE="dri -debug" 359 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-cirrus-1.1.0  USE="-debug" 257 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-drivers/xf86-input-keyboard-1.1.0 [1.0.1.3] USE="-debug" 226 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-trident-1.2.1  USE="-debug" 259 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-i810-1.6.0  USE="dri -debug" 399 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-apm-1.1.1  USE="-debug" 261 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-drivers/xf86-input-mouse-1.1.1 [1.0.4] USE="-debug" 261 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-vesa-1.2.0 [1.0.1.3] USE="-debug" 230 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-voodoo-1.1.0  USE="-debug" 238 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-dummy-0.2.0  USE="-debug" 223 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-siliconmotion-1.4.1  USE="-debug" 264 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-i128-1.2.0  USE="-debug" 257 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-i740-1.1.0  USE="-debug" 252 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-neomagic-1.1.1  USE="-debug" 257 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-nv-1.1.2  USE="-debug" 270 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-vmware-10.13.0  USE="-debug" 253 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-s3virge-1.9.1  USE="-debug" 273 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-v4l-0.1.1  USE="-debug" 229 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-vga-4.1.0  USE="-debug" 228 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-tseng-1.1.0  USE="-debug" 261 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-ark-0.6.0  USE="-debug" 225 kB

[ebuild     U ]  x11-base/xorg-server-1.1.0 [1.0.2-r4] USE="dri ipv6 nptl% sdl% xorg% -3dfx% -debug -dmx% -kdrive% -minimal -xprint" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard% mouse% -acecad% -aiptek% -calcomp% -citron% -digitaledge% -dmc% -dynapro% -elo2300% -elographics% -evdev% -fpit% -hyperpen% -jamstudio% -joystick% -magellan% -magictouch% -microtouch% -mutouch% -palmax% -penmount% -spaceorb% -summa% -synaptics% -tek4957% -ur98% -vmmouse% -void% -wacom%" VIDEO_CARDS="fglrx% radeon% vesa% -apm% -ark% -chips% -cirrus% -cyrix% -dummy% -epson% -fbdev% -glint% -i128% -i740% -i810% -imstt% -mach64% -mga% -neomagic% -nsc% -nv% -nvidia% -r128% -rendition% -s3% -s3virge% -savage% -siliconmotion% -sis% -sisusb% -tdfx% -tga% -trident% -tseng% -v4l% -vga% -via% -vmware% -voodoo%" 9,165 kB

[ebuild     U ]   x11-libs/libdrm-2.1_alpha20060313 [2.0.1] USE="-debug" 0 kB [1]

[ebuild     U ]  x11-apps/mesa-progs-6.5 [6.4.2] 803 kB

[ebuild     U ]  app-doc/xorg-docs-1.2 [1.1-r1] USE="-debug -doc" 8,132 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/flex-2.5.33-r1 [2.5.4a-r6] USE="nls% -static" 679 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/kbd-1.12-r6 [1.12-r5] USE="nls" 867 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-process/vixie-cron-4.1-r9 [4.1-r8] USE="pam -debug" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] app-arch/tar-1.15.1-r1 [1.15.1] USE="nls -build -bzip2* -static" 1,573 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/gawk-3.1.5 [3.1.4-r4] USE="nls -build" 2,256 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/busybox-1.1.0 [1.00-r4] USE="-debug -floppyboot -make-symlinks -netboot -savedconfig -static" 1,375 kB

[ebuild     U ] net-misc/openssh-4.3_p2-r1 [4.2_p1-r1] USE="ipv6 pam tcpd -X509 -chroot -hpn -kerberos -ldap -libedit -sftplogging -skey -smartcard -static" 919 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-process/procps-3.2.6 [3.2.5-r1] 272 kB

[ebuild     U ] app-editors/nano-1.3.10-r1 [1.3.9] USE="ncurses nls spell -build -debug -justify -minimal -slang -unicode" 1,139 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-libs/cracklib-2.8.5-r1 [2.8.5] USE="nls python" 547 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/man-pages-2.31 [2.20] USE="nls" 1,745 kB

[ebuild     U ]  sys-apps/man-1.6c [1.6-r1] USE="nls" 239 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/portage-2.1_rc4 [2.1_rc3-r4] USE="-build -doc" LINGUAS="-pl" 269 kB

Total size of downloads: 42,677 kB

Portage overlays:

 [1] /usr/local/overlays/xgl-coffee

```

----------

## knefas

Non ho guardato bene il tuo problema, ma ti consiglio di fare quanto prima 

```
emerge -C pam-login && emerge -1u shadow
```

, che e' un'operazione che se non fai in quest'ordine e cosi' rischia di lasciarti senza login, come succeso a parecchi recentemente.

Poi hai x11-base/xorg-x11 che si vuole downgradare, per qualche ragione, probabilmente non ce l'hai piu' in  package.keywords. Studiati un po l'output di emerge -uDpvt world  :Smile: 

----------

## Gaap

 *knefas wrote:*   

> Non ho guardato bene il tuo problema, ma ti consiglio di fare quanto prima 
> 
> ```
> emerge -C pam-login && emerge -1u shadow
> ```
> ...

 

dopo questo il login riparte tranquillamente vero?

----------

## knefas

 *Gaap wrote:*   

>  *knefas wrote:*   Non ho guardato bene il tuo problema, ma ti consiglio di fare quanto prima 
> 
> ```
> emerge -C pam-login && emerge -1u shadow
> ```
> ...

 

No, ti sto facendo gli scherzettoni...  :Twisted Evil:  guarda qui.

----------

## Gaap

 :Razz:  scusa ma sto' cercando di capire quello che faccio...  

ora mi dice:

è a posto no? cosa dovrei fare ora?

```

gianluca@localhost ~ $ sudo emerge -uDp world

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating world dependencies... done!

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/man-1.6c [1.6-r1]

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/man-pages-2.31 [2.20]

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/flex-2.5.33-r1 [2.5.4a-r6] USE="nls%"

[ebuild     UD] x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9.0-r1 [7.0-r1] USE="bitmap-fonts% ipv6% nls% opengl% pam% truetype-fonts% type1-fonts% xv% -cjk% -debug% -doc% -font-server% -insecure-drivers% -minimal% -nocxx% -sdk% -static% -xprint%"

[ebuild  N    ] sys-libs/libutempter-1.1.2.1

[ebuild     U ] x11-terms/xterm-207-r1 [207]

[ebuild     U ] media-libs/jpeg-6b-r7 [6b-r5]

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/libdrm-2.1_alpha20060313 [2.0.1]

[ebuild     U ] x11-base/xorg-server-1.1.0 [1.0.2-r4] USE="nptl% sdl% xorg% -3dfx% -dmx% -kdrive%" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard% mouse% -acecad% -aiptek% -calcomp% -citron% -digitaledge% -dmc% -dynapro% -elo2300% -elographics% -evdev% -fpit% -hyperpen% -jamstudio% -joystick% -magellan% -magictouch% -microtouch% -mutouch% -palmax% -penmount% -spaceorb% -summa% -synaptics% -tek4957% -ur98% -vmmouse% -void% -wacom%" VIDEO_CARDS="fglrx% radeon% vesa% -apm% -ark% -chips% -cirrus% -cyrix% -dummy% -epson% -fbdev% -glint% -i128% -i740% -i810% -imstt% -mach64% -mga% -neomagic% -nsc% -nv% -nvidia% -r128% -rendition% -s3% -s3virge% -savage% -siliconmotion% -sis% -sisusb% -tdfx% -tga% -trident% -tseng% -v4l% -vga% -via% -vmware% -voodoo%"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-ark-0.6.0  USE="-debug"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-tseng-1.1.0  USE="-debug"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-vga-4.1.0  USE="-debug"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-v4l-0.1.1  USE="-debug"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-s3virge-1.9.1  USE="-debug"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-vmware-10.13.0  USE="-debug"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-nv-1.1.2  USE="-debug"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-neomagic-1.1.1  USE="-debug"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-i740-1.1.0  USE="-debug"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-i128-1.2.0  USE="-debug"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-siliconmotion-1.4.1  USE="-debug"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-dummy-0.2.0  USE="-debug"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-voodoo-1.1.0  USE="-debug"

[ebuild     U ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-vesa-1.2.0 [1.0.1.3]

[ebuild     U ] x11-drivers/xf86-input-mouse-1.1.1 [1.0.4]

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-apm-1.1.1  USE="-debug"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-i810-1.6.0  USE="dri -debug"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-trident-1.2.1  USE="-debug"

[ebuild     U ] x11-drivers/xf86-input-keyboard-1.1.0 [1.0.1.3]

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-cirrus-1.1.0  USE="-debug"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-mga-1.4.1  USE="dri -debug"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-sisusb-0.8.1  USE="-debug"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-savage-2.1.1  USE="dri -debug"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-chips-1.1.1  USE="-debug"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-via-0.2.1-r1  USE="dri -debug"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-nsc-2.8.1  USE="-debug"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-rendition-4.1.0  USE="-debug"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-glint-1.1.1  USE="dri -debug"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-tga-1.1.0  USE="-debug"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-s3-0.4.1  USE="-debug"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-cyrix-1.1.0  USE="-debug"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-tdfx-1.2.1  USE="dri -debug"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-sis-0.9.1  USE="dri -debug"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-fbdev-0.3.0  USE="-debug"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-imstt-1.1.0  USE="-debug"

[ebuild     U ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-ati-6.6.0_p20060525 [6.5.8.0]

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/gawk-3.1.5 [3.1.4-r4]

[ebuild     U ] dev-libs/nss-3.11-r1 [3.9.2-r2]

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/libwnck-2.14.1 [2.12.3]

[ebuild     U ] app-editors/nano-1.3.10-r1 [1.3.9]

[ebuild     U ] sys-process/procps-3.2.6 [3.2.5-r1]

[ebuild     U ] net-misc/openssh-4.3_p2-r1 [4.2_p1-r1]

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/busybox-1.1.0 [1.00-r4]

[ebuild     U ] app-arch/tar-1.15.1-r1 [1.15.1] USE="-bzip2*"

[ebuild     U ] sys-process/vixie-cron-4.1-r9 [4.1-r8]

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/kbd-1.12-r6 [1.12-r5]

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/less-394 [385_p4-r2]

[ebuild     U ] sys-process/psmisc-22.1 [21.9] USE="X%"

[ebuild     U ] net-misc/rsync-2.6.8-r2 [2.6.0-r6] USE="ipv6%"

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/hdparm-6.3 [5.9]

```

----------

## Ilvalle

Diciamo che in teoria dovrebbe installarti soltano un driver, non tutti quelli che hai messo che 

VIDEO_CARDS hai nel make.conf ?

----------

## nick_spacca

 *Ilvalle wrote:*   

> Diciamo che in teoria dovrebbe installarti soltano un driver, non tutti quelli che hai messo che 
> 
> VIDEO_CARDS hai nel make.conf ?

 

In realtà sembra giusto:

```
(..)

VIDEO_CARDS="fglrx% radeon% vesa% -apm (..)
```

Vuol dire che gli sta installando SOLO i primi 3 driver che sono quelli giusti penso per una scheda radeon (free e non... + il supporto generico vesa..)

----------

## Gaap

Si, infatti ho installato giusto quelli per il supporto alla mia scheda e in make.conf ho messo:

VIDEO_CARDS="radeon fglrx vesa"

----------

## Ilvalle

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> In realtà sembra giusto:
> 
> Codice:
> ...

 

Ma che movito ci sarebbe di installare tutti quei driver allora?

Mi spiego se ha una ati, perche installare i driver mga,nv,trident ecc ecc

Togli vesa dai driver io non l'ho mai messo e non ho nessun problema, se hai una ati , e vuoi utilizzare i driver opensource ti basta radeon.

----------

## nick_spacca

 *Ilvalle wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   
> 
> In realtà sembra giusto:
> 
> Codice:
> ...

 

Effettivamente c'è una discordanza tra quello che emerge dice in "VIDEO_CARDS" e quello che poi cerca di installare, perché in teoria dovrebbe cercare di compilare solo 3 driver (PS: io vesa lo tengo come driver "di scorta"...non si sa mai   :Wink:  )...per capire se c'è qualche problema allora è meglio se posti un:

```
emerge -uDpt world
```

 cosi vediamo CHI vuole installare COSA   :Confused: 

----------

## Gaap

Ecco qua' il -uDpt richiesto:

```

gianluca@localhost ~ $ sudo emerge -uDpt world

These are the packages that would be merged, in reverse order:

Calculating world dependencies... done!

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/hdparm-6.3 [5.9]

[ebuild     U ] net-misc/rsync-2.6.8-r2 [2.6.0-r6] USE="ipv6%"

[ebuild     U ] sys-process/psmisc-22.1 [21.9] USE="X%"

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/less-394 [385_p4-r2]

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/kbd-1.12-r6 [1.12-r5]

[ebuild     U ] sys-process/vixie-cron-4.1-r9 [4.1-r8]

[ebuild     U ] app-arch/tar-1.15.1-r1 [1.15.1] USE="-bzip2*"

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/busybox-1.1.0 [1.00-r4]

[ebuild     U ] net-misc/openssh-4.3_p2-r1 [4.2_p1-r1]

[ebuild     U ] sys-process/procps-3.2.6 [3.2.5-r1]

[ebuild     U ] app-editors/nano-1.3.10-r1 [1.3.9]

[nomerge      ] x11-wm/compiz-vanilla-0.0.11_p20060523

[ebuild     U ]  x11-libs/libwnck-2.14.1 [2.12.3]

[nomerge      ]  gnome-base/control-center-2.12.3

[nomerge      ]   gnome-extra/evolution-data-server-1.4.2.1

[ebuild     U ]    dev-libs/nss-3.11-r1 [3.9.2-r2]

[nomerge      ]    net-libs/libsoup-2.2.7

[nomerge      ]     net-libs/gnutls-1.2.10

[ebuild     U ]      sys-apps/gawk-3.1.5 [3.1.4-r4]

[ebuild     U ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-ati-6.6.0_p20060525 [6.5.8.0]

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-imstt-1.1.0  USE="-debug"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-fbdev-0.3.0  USE="-debug"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-sis-0.9.1  USE="dri -debug"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-tdfx-1.2.1  USE="dri -debug"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-cyrix-1.1.0  USE="-debug"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-s3-0.4.1  USE="-debug"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-tga-1.1.0  USE="-debug"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-glint-1.1.1  USE="dri -debug"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-rendition-4.1.0  USE="-debug"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-nsc-2.8.1  USE="-debug"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-via-0.2.1-r1  USE="dri -debug"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-chips-1.1.1  USE="-debug"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-savage-2.1.1  USE="dri -debug"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-sisusb-0.8.1  USE="-debug"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-mga-1.4.1  USE="dri -debug"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-cirrus-1.1.0  USE="-debug"

[ebuild     U ] x11-drivers/xf86-input-keyboard-1.1.0 [1.0.1.3]

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-trident-1.2.1  USE="-debug"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-i810-1.6.0  USE="dri -debug"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-apm-1.1.1  USE="-debug"

[ebuild     U ] x11-drivers/xf86-input-mouse-1.1.1 [1.0.4]

[ebuild     U ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-vesa-1.2.0 [1.0.1.3]

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-voodoo-1.1.0  USE="-debug"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-dummy-0.2.0  USE="-debug"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-siliconmotion-1.4.1  USE="-debug"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-i128-1.2.0  USE="-debug"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-i740-1.1.0  USE="-debug"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-neomagic-1.1.1  USE="-debug"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-nv-1.1.2  USE="-debug"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-vmware-10.13.0  USE="-debug"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-s3virge-1.9.1  USE="-debug"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-v4l-0.1.1  USE="-debug"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-vga-4.1.0  USE="-debug"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-tseng-1.1.0  USE="-debug"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-ark-0.6.0  USE="-debug"

[ebuild     U ]        x11-base/xorg-server-1.1.0 [1.0.2-r4] USE="nptl% sdl% xorg% -3dfx% -dmx% -kdrive%" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard% mouse% -acecad% -aiptek% -calcomp% -citron% -digitaledge% -dmc% -dynapro% -elo2300% -elographics% -evdev% -fpit% -hyperpen% -jamstudio% -joystick% -magellan% -magictouch% -microtouch% -mutouch% -palmax% -penmount% -spaceorb% -summa% -synaptics% -tek4957% -ur98% -vmmouse% -void% -wacom%" VIDEO_CARDS="fglrx% radeon% vesa% -apm% -ark% -chips% -cirrus% -cyrix% -dummy% -epson% -fbdev% -glint% -i128% -i740% -i810% -imstt% -mach64% -mga% -neomagic% -nsc% -nv% -nvidia% -r128% -rendition% -s3% -s3virge% -savage% -siliconmotion% -sis% -sisusb% -tdfx% -tga% -trident% -tseng% -v4l% -vga% -via% -vmware% -voodoo%"

[nomerge      ]         media-libs/mesa-6.5.1_alpha20060524

[ebuild     U ]          x11-libs/libdrm-2.1_alpha20060313 [2.0.1]

[nomerge      ] media-fonts/font-alias-1.0.1

[ebuild     U ]        media-libs/jpeg-6b-r7 [6b-r5]

[ebuild     U ] x11-terms/xterm-207-r1 [207]

[ebuild  N    ]  sys-libs/libutempter-1.1.2.1

[nomerge      ]   app-arch/rpm2targz-9.0-r3

[nomerge      ]    sys-apps/which-2.16

[nomerge      ]         virtual/xft-6.8

[ebuild     UD]          x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9.0-r1 [7.0-r1] USE="bitmap-fonts% ipv6% nls% opengl% pam% truetype-fonts% type1-fonts% xv% -cjk% -debug% -doc% -font-server% -insecure-drivers% -minimal% -nocxx% -sdk% -static% -xprint%"

[nomerge      ]           x11-apps/ttmkfdir-3.0.9-r3

[ebuild     U ]            sys-devel/flex-2.5.33-r1 [2.5.4a-r6] USE="nls%"

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/man-pages-2.31 [2.20]

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/man-1.6c [1.6-r1]

```

Ma è molto strano quello che mi è successo?? mi sto' spaventando  :Razz: 

----------

## knefas

A me adesso sembra perfettamente a posto...l'unica cosa e' che non capisco perche' xterm vuole installarti una vecchia versione di xorg...

----------

## Gaap

Niente, ho dato emerge -uavDN world e ho aggiornato il tutto.. ovviamente mi ha riemerso Xorg alla versione 6.9 (che comunque è stable e con la mia scheda funziona) quindi sono a posto ^^ ...

----------

## lavish

bene, quindi aggiungi il tag [RISOLTO] al titolo del thread  :Wink: 

Ciao!

----------

## Luca89

Credo che dipenda dal virtual/xft, metti il pacchetto in package.keywords.

----------

## Gaap

 *Luca89 wrote:*   

> Credo che dipenda dal virtual/xft, metti il pacchetto in package.keywords.

 

già messo ma niente :S

----------

